# Bazzoos Big Bloo, is here



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hes here , and hes beautiful , so good looking i may have to rename him BLOOESS and change his gender, nah real men have real mens skis so hes a bloke , it was remarkably easy to organise the purchase from South Africa , a process i thought i would never do as i thought it would be a nightmare , but thankfully that wasnt the case , the Co operation from Bruce Challenor of Stealth was magnificent and the guy really wants to sell these skis in Australia. I can understand why now , as i have learnt he went back to tech and learnt computer imaging and 3 d imaging in order to design the evolutions , so there hes baby, and he had Australian consditions in mind when he designed the ski .i am posting some interim photos only at the moment as its overcast and raining here and i cant get the ski out on the lawn to get a good distance photo to give everyone an idea what the lines of the ski are like , i think its important to do this as its a new product and Daves and mine are the only two here, so if you dont mind being a little patient i will hopefully get some better photos tomorrow . But as i have been getting so many PMs about what it looks like , i will post these interim photos of Bloo in my shed


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats Bazz, what a sleek ride  , I'll have to arrange an introduction for Michelle and Skippa ;-)


----------



## shamozzle (Nov 18, 2007)

Wowzers Bazz!
Right that's it, email is now sent to Bruce and I'm eagerly waiting a response. Your new kayak is very, very attracvtive for a bloke.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Very very noice bazz ,out of interest how stable are they

cheers cruiser


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Looking good Bazz. Looking forward to having a go in it!


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

wow what a nice looking ski it is Bazz.. it looks fast just sitting there.. cant wait to see a report on how it paddles when you get out on it.. 
i can see another glass boat coming my way when things improve for me in the future.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Half dozen rod holders, GPS, FF, milk crate and some lights and you'll have a nice fishing kayak ;-) :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I want one. Very very nice. It looks like it will paddel very fast.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Baz,
I am really pleased for you.
Looking forward to hearing about your first session with it.
Mark


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Ooh, he looks very slick and fast, Baz. Just like you, eh? 

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Baz

Looks sleek and fast, lovely lines and finish.

Enjoy it mate, you deserve it, certainly looks like it was worth the wait ;-)

Cheers


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks beeuutiful, very jealous over here, enjoy the maiden voyage!,cheers, Dave.


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

so so good baz, it looks amazing !!!!! mmmmm wheels in motion


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

humema humena, Me thinks iam in love


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

what a watercraft...she'll fly...well done bazz


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Geez that's a nice garage Baz... If you send that blue thing straight to my place I reckon you'll have a bit more space.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice. If only the Evo had been available 2 years ago.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

ball tearer, very lovely piece bazza


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to the Stealth club Bazz and it seems you went about it stealthily as well. An absolute beauty ( er-- I mean handsome ) craft. Crack a bottle when you launch him and you'll ride happily ever after. He sure is sleek.

Cheers
Pam

PS can't wait for more pics.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking fast there Bazz, you wont know yourself in that beuty... :lol: Great choice of color to mate. Congrats on your new toy champ ;-)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

about bloody time baz :lol: he looks sweet as! beautiful kayaks they are. can't wait until you post the pictures showing the lines on it, absolute kayak porn haha


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice yak look forward to hearing a full report on your first paddle  

Regards
ant


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah your a bastard to Bazz. Must of missed the PM that said "hey Paul me and Dave are getting an Evo, do you want to order yours at the same time? :twisted: .......OK I admit I was eying off the Kingy, but how was I to know they sink. :shock:

The Bloo looks very nice and very Blue Bazz.

Couple of questions.
Whats the actual weight of it?
Did you get the Stealth trolley? Do they make one for the Evo?
How long did the process take? Did you order floor stock or did they make it to order?
I've seen some with a rod holder holder in front of the foot well, why didnt you get one there? Is it an optional extra?
What length rod can fit in the hatch? Is the hatch on the 465 the same size as the 430?

Look forward to reading your report mate.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

He's puuuurdy Bazz, congratulations!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Did you order floor stock or did they make it to order?


Bloo is made to order whereas Cardio was floor stock


ArWeTherYet said:


> What length rod can fit in the hatch? Is the hatch on the 465 the same size as the 430?


My Viper (7') fits in the hatch of the 430 with a few cm to spare. I don't know how the hatches compare - give us a couple of weeks


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> Hes here , and hes beautiful , so good looking i may have to rename him BLOOESS and change his gender,...............i will post these interim photos of Bloo in my shed


Baz good one mate, the pictures in your shed are so much better than others you sent my way previously, looks like the rainbows end.

As a mate I do have a worry though, when I see older men interested in young boys...is there any chance you may be a closet pedakayakophile mate, and it may be worth having a chat with one of your nubile counsellors about this inclination.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats looks really good. just booked my ticket Bazz arrive at 9am for my test paddle can you pick me up?


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmmmm, not a bad yak there ya old sandshark 8) Now get out on the water and get some blood on the decks ya hear!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Yeah your a bastard to Bazz. Must of missed the PM that said "hey Paul me and Dave are getting an Evo, do you want to order yours at the same time? :twisted: .......OK I admit I was eying off the Kingy, but how was I to know they sink. :shock:
> 
> The Bloo looks very nice and very Blue Bazz.
> 
> ...


Paul , i was giving you hints and they were falling all around me like autumn leaves when i ordered them , it was a little bit difficult as i had told Bruce that i wanted to go direct to Stealth for my own reasons , and i would not go through a dealer , once again for reasons of my own ,i had been negotiating with Bruce Challenor for about 3 weeks before the order was placed , bearing in mind Bruce and i were only talking at this stage about weight carrying capacity and colours, and i wasnt in any hurray ,and Daves was an addition to the original as Bruce suggested he had a red decked Evolution in stock so Dave said yes straight away as the deal we were offered couldnt be knocked back, as a matter of fact 3 were ordered in the one deal and the other one is an evolution 495 thats not here as yet . For reasons of rather lax security i cant tell you who ordered it but he hes a mate of Dave and mine and hes on the chat regularly and just caught a great snapper .The customs end is cheaper if you order several skis, and i would have happily ordered 10 if it were possible

anyway to the questions mate 
weight is 25 kgs +-and its genuine , its lighter than my Quest was

I didnt get the stealth trolley as i prefer to make my own and i didnt know they existed

the process from order was longer than normal as i wanted that blue so it had to be made as there wernt any others in that colour , will be now though , so from order to delivery was about 5 weeks, and would have been faster had i accepted another colour

i didnt want a rod holder up front as if i find i need one i will fit a scotty as i did on my quest , but i am happy with the rods down the back , it would be an optional extra

i just measured the hatch for someone else and found that Bruce had enclosed some free goodies for me and one is a nice lime green rash shirt , hes a top bloke . But a 7 ft rod fits easily probably 7ft 6 inches,love all that room

no i think the 465 length forward to hold rods is longer but dave told me a 7 ft rod fits fine in his CARDIO , that ski is one nice ski

i was rather reluctant to order and have the ski shipped in as i could foresee many problems and heartaches , but it couldnt have been easier, and the co operation from Stealth was magnificent and not nearly what i expected, or had been led to believe . Stealth want these evolutions on the water in Australia and are going out of their way to make sure it happens . its also good to deal withj the owners of the company and find the bloke that owns the show designed the evolution and he also paddles a 465 himself


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very sexy mate


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:  :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

YakN00b said:


> Thats looks really good. just booked my ticket Bazz arrive at 9am for my test paddle can you pick me up?


i am on my way to the airport as we speak Duane and for you i will even call it BLOO isn Afrikaans , howzit boet


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Derek ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha you idiot ha ha ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Richo , when i told Stealth that big bloo was out in the shed overnight next to my sea kayak and TK1 who are both female kayaks , he replied and rightly so , that big bloo would bust out of his bubble wrap during the night and shag the arse off both those female kayaks , and what did i find this morning , exactly that , BLOO was lying back smoking a *** and the two girl yaks were beside him cow eyed , such is the power of a man ski mate , ha ha these South African skis are tough buggers Richo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> i just measured the hatch for someone else and found that Bruce had enclosed some free goodies for me and one is a nice lime green rash shirt ,


Now Bazz you should know that blue and green should not be seen unless with a colour in between :lol: its a fashion fopar ;-) 
so what ya gonna do now huh :shock:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice rig Bazz - if I wasn't such a lazy bastard I'd be paddling one of those around for sure.... :twisted: 
Hope you and him have lots of fun together....
Smeg


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

He's Blooootiful Baz ..... you've just gota' love the finish and pointy-end entry on those Evo's
Glad to hear the whole exercise went smoothly and minus the anticipated/feared heartache/s, 
needles to say ..... enjoy the ride mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Sweet looking ride there Baz. Very swish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf37PSYAABzfgAAQYIdiADJkEAA/79+wIACUhqn6VNPCaJp7UgzQnqNNPSDUyTyJHqbUNNoygaepptRQCFspvdXmVJ6nrCNlDqbbYIjbjH0rmivh2SHBlZDvLJ0mpP0gdiU2ItMzIdNpRp4fiEv+7tZYW2iwUnmw1Dc0LdeUUrjzHGeHbBReoNavSHHlFqY6DgPjzBQlmckNDJQgexWhkiVYGIEL4qluP8XckU4UJD9+z0mA


----------



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

That really is a work of art.

I bought a BFS 3 weeks ago from Poseidon, I did consider an evolution (from SA) but the stream line design made me a bit version when in the surf. maybe after a few years with the BFS, I'll feel more confident and graduate to an evolution.

Congrats and happy skiing !! 8) 8) 8)

Rodney


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks guys , it really is a nice looking ski and something i have wanted since ill health made me sell my last clubbie ski because i could no longer balance ,i loved that Interceptor Ski , so hopefully this will do the trick , it certainly looks the goods, but like everything will take some getting used to after all the room i had on Skippa the Quest . i have just about completed a trolley for him so hopefully if we get some sun and this rain buzzes off , i will get him wet in the next few days . i am sure he will be fast enough , and he looks like he will be stable enough,and storage space to burn so when i am just going for a friendly paddle with the mates , i can still have a rod and reel stored in the hull with a box of lures , and its not in the way on the deck ,see a likely spot and take home dinner. I am very grateful to Bruce Challenor from Stealth for all his help and organisation , i still cant believe it was so easy to get it here , all i had to do was email Bruce and tell him what i wanted and that was it , however i phoned him a couple of times as i was after all organising 3 skis to arrive here , 2 now and one 495 a little later ,and it was very nice just to have a chat and see where we were up to and surprisingly its quite cheap to phone South Africa , so i suggest that any one who is heading that way with their thinking give him an email or a buzz and its as good as done .

here is the usual disclaimer , this has been an unpaid political advertisement and no animals were hurt or killed during its processing , nor have i received very much gold bar Latinum for this post


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So I take it these are only fair weather kayaks????....come on you've had them since Monday. Stop being a bunch of nancy boys and get them into the water. :twisted:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> So I take it these are only fair weather kayaks????....come on you've had them since Monday. Stop being a bunch of nancy boys and get them into the water. :twisted:


Paul, I'd love to, but the sherpas are being antsy and holding out for a pay rise (think they've been chatting up Baz's nubiles). Still negotiating with them for a weekend trial


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWbrRZEAABRfgAAQUAGAIpQkGAo/5/8wIABqGqYCBpkaaGmmQNBFPFPQmjQA0GgyBlZR2JdF0zK1coqhOnnJkXreWMbfnhxATd2ydk8zzkSRopfpgUhAvqgyEoyge72TIshEBsbqjmmvqEWE9Xjd5wfRgwnRt4OxhhcZaXoB1A+SvgaxEMQcfi7kinChIM3WiyI=


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

These Stealths look great. If I were after a paddle, ocean yak that was doing beach launched this would be the yak to have. I love the big centre console. it's just hot hot hot. South Africa you say hmmm, maybe


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey Bazz, weather looks a little better today (if only short lived), so hope to see a report of your 1st outing.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > nor have i received very much gold bar Latinum for this post
> ...


Sprung , yep Leigh i'm a trekkie all of em , DS9 the least but i have a thing for Dax you see so i have to watch , love those spots , may have to bring her out here and employ her as head nubile :shock: :shock: now that my passion for Freya has subsided :lol: :lol: . And yes guys am trtying to get him ready to go for a swim so will check out the new trolley and see that it fits and see if Daves Sherpas [Tensing Norgay is hanging tough i'm afraid ]are willing to let us paddle Narrabeen on the weekend provided my torn groin and the weather is up to it , i am a bit nervouse about it actually as a lot is riding on Blool , literally and metaphorically


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

That is one clean (as in the lines of the beast ;-) ) looking craft Baz, look forward to seeing a fishing/paddling report soon!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Absolutely stunning ski Bazz, looks very sharp!!!
Looking forward to some reports and many big fishies landed on the new beast mate.


----------



## billythebass (Mar 17, 2008)

how culd i have missed this post ??
bazz ...thats a fine lookin ski ,n the colour ..stunning , am a good glasgow rangers [ scottish champions] football man 
so blue is ma colour , in the water with your cristal blue waters over there ...all that curse stuff is pants , just talk to him/her ..stroke it , rub it 
stick it in the water and admire for a few moments ..then paddle ino the big blue ... cos that what were here for ;-)

great lookin ski and will be watchin for yer first of many happy returns


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Onya Baz!!! 8) 8) 8)

Was beginning to wonder if you'd ever manage to find a new love and ...you know...gender issues aside (nothing wrong with that)....glad you finally found it!

Keen as a very keen person to hear how she...sorry he.... travels. Fine looking craft alrighty and hope your back agrees with the cockpit. I know the Dorado's didn't work for you so I imagine the seat must be higher in the Evo?

...anyways - more pics and more blather!!! I wanna know all!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

And so you shall Rosscolites greek fisherman , so you shall


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

τρελλός παλαιός κλάνετε

it's true....you can't make that kind of shit up Baz....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look forward to it my man!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

varp said:


> τρελλός παλαιός κλάνετε
> 
> it's true....you can't make that kind of shit up Baz....
> 
> ...


He he he he he he he he very good Varpie , well done mate , your also a scholar of languages, i'm impressed


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

nahhh ...I can barely say 'syllable' Baz, but if you tap "crazy old fart" into a Greek online translator you get the above weird squiggles. :lol: :lol: :lol:

My Greek extends about as far as asking for half a dozen steamed dim sims.

...now where's them pics of Big Bloo????


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

just saw it now...bloos bootiful...lets go to sesame street some time!


----------

